# Train Turntable Dig



## oldiron (Mar 2, 2018)

I went on an exploration with my son the other day of what we were told was an old train turntable; the type where horses would pull the trains around so they could go in the opposite direction. At the site we found several foundation holes, the wreck of an early 1900s car, and several odds and ends. We did turn up about a dozen bottles and jars though. Most appear to be from the 1920s and 30s. After much scrubbing we were able to look up the patents on a few.

The first I'll share is this jar, about 8" tall, designed by Louis Piazzoli for Capstan Glass Co of Connellsville PA. Dated April 1925. This version might be newer, since it has the Anchor-Hocking logo on the bottom rather than the Capstan one. Nonetheless it has the signature art-deco design, making it quite pretty. You can read the original patent here.


----------



## oldiron (Mar 2, 2018)

The second jar I'll highlight is this "quilted" one designed by Brooks D. Fuerst in 1936 for the Owens-Illinois Glass Co. Nothing particularly special but the quilting does add a nice refraction to the glass. The fact that it's completely intact - with no scratches or breaks - after sitting on the ground for seventy years is pretty amazing!


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 2, 2018)

Cool finds! and a fun day with your son to match!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 2, 2018)

I have that first jar two but mine would have cap insert and does not use a screw cap top.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 11, 2018)

Great finds! I'm actually from Connellsville and familiar with the Captstan/Anchor glass items around here.


----------



## DAZZLEKARMA1014 (Jun 25, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Great finds! I'm actually from Connellsville and familiar with the Captstan/Anchor glass items around here.


I've been researching this jar and finally found this site. Mine looks the same, but Mark's on bottom are different. And information?


----------

